
Null References: The Billion Dollar Mistake - aritraghosh007
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Null-References-The-Billion-Dollar-Mistake-Tony-Hoare
======
ColinWright
Ever popular, but never discussed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=408312>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438593>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446182>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=473158>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=567568>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=785254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1378857>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2349027>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2984680>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3681518>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3944031>

